# crib rail covers?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I need new crib rail covers for my used crib. It's a Childcraft and it looks like standard covers (the ones that just slide on) will not fit since the rail is rounded on the top.

On the other hand, is it safe to use the ones that came with the crib? I'm thinking not, since it's from 1991 and they're probably not phthalate free, let alone hygienic.

Anyone know of a crib rail cover (cheap - hubby's annoyed at having to spend money







) that would fit?

Thanks!


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been looking for "non traditional" teething covers as well, as this is the crib I am considering for my next babe. I have found a few fabric ones, like this, and then this gummy one. Not sure how well they work though. I would love to see anything else someone may have.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

My husband and I discussed it and I decided I'm going to make my own cloth cover using fleece. DS is biting chunks off the BOTTOM edge of the top rail. The only thing that will cover that is the fabric rail covers and they're, like, $25 a piece. There's no way we can afford $50 for rail covers right now, not with all the other baby expenses that are coming up.


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I had forgotten where this thread was, I found a tutorial for making a crib rail cover today!
http://babyrabies.com/2009/02/10/shes-crafty/

I think i may end up making them for mine too, I think I will have to make mine curve to work with my crib, if that is the one I end up getting. I really do like it, and I like the price, but really want a mini size because of cramped quarters (which should be bigger before the baby arrives, but still probably cramped) and because I dont like the converting to full size, twin makes more sense to me. What I really want, is a mini crib that looks like this one, and converts to a twin bed.


----------



## harli (Mar 17, 2010)

I came across a pattern the other day for crocheted crib rail covers. It looked VERY easy. Just single crochets across then they took little bows and put them in between each of the rails to tie the two sides of the cover together.


----------

